# Preemie Pictures Thread....



## nkbapbt

I just thought it would be fun to have a random "preemie" picture thread...post whatever photos you want of your little munchkins! 

:flower:

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs060.snc3/14740_183734351637_523391637_3404328_2713387_n.jpg
https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs080.snc3/14740_183734386637_523391637_3404332_5761865_n.jpg
https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs080.snc3/14740_183901141637_523391637_3405368_5194603_n.jpg
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs060.snc3/14740_183901161637_523391637_3405372_7511216_n.jpg
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs060.snc3/14740_183901311637_523391637_3405393_7211985_n.jpg

Your turn....


----------



## MUMOF5

A few pics of Evie from birth to a few weeks ago :thumbup:.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00074.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 17









Photo-0016.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 16









Photo-0026.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 11









Photo-0037.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 11









Photo-0003.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## grumpymoo

Awwwww, they are so cute girls!

What a nice thread too nk:happydance:

Here are some of Rose ,both recent ones.
 



Attached Files:







Rose 14-16weeks 043.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 21









Rose 14-16weeks 023.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Bec L

Here are a couple of recent ones of Pops (before she got poorly - been thowing up for 5 days :cry:)
PS Yours all look gorgeous, they're doing so well!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5328.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_5355.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nkbapbt

Awe they all look so awesome!!! :hugs: This thread makes me happy! :happydance:


----------



## sineady

*Awwww there all soooo cute....you all must be so proud  & nkbapbt i LOVE the piccy of your lil man n your doggy looking out of window  Soooo cutee*


----------



## sglascoe

lovely pics ladies...


----------



## Foogirl

https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/09-08-31d-1.jpg As a young thing sleeping whilst being winded

https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/10119_191959364477_613024477_393-1.jpg On holiday in the lakes, reading a Doric story book with mummy

https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/09-10-31a-1.jpgBeing ably looked after by her big cousin Max

https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/CIMG0001-1.jpgHelping mummy with the shopping.


----------



## nkbapbt

^ So cute! I love the last one!! Like "hi Mom"


----------



## Dona

Love this thread! Here are some I've taken today. We played with flour and lentils as it was texture day today. 

All our babies are just devine :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0100.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0106.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0128.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 20









IMG_0129.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 18


----------



## bumpsmum

awww all our wee ones are so groen up looking and too cute for words, shall have to add some of Matthew. Grumpy cant believe the difference in Rose I still see her as the wee tot like in your incubator xx


----------



## Foogirl

nkbapbt said:


> ^ So cute! I love the last one!! Like "hi Mom"

That, or, "Stop mum, there's no room left!!"


----------



## embojet

They are all so gorgeous! I will post some when I can use someone elses computer as mine is sooooooooooo crap, wont load photos.


----------



## DonnaBallona

https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj150/2Donna1/SDC11022.jpg 
Making music with mummy, a saucepan and a wooden sppon! (it was all going so well until she gave herself a black eye with it :blush:

https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj150/2Donna1/SDC11034.jpg
Brooke LOOOOOOOOOOOOVES painting!!!

https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj150/2Donna1/SDC11006.jpg
Looks full of mischief here!!

she seems to have grown so much the past few weeks :cloud9: and she has a proper little personality now, too! Its fabulous watching her grow and change into a proper little person!! :cloud9:

Lovely thread idea :thumbup:


----------



## grumpymoo

They are all just so fab!

more more more!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Apologies for duplicating this from my thread, but it is for *Children In Need* day!

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1020840CIN.jpg


----------



## DonnaBallona

Marleysgirl, andrew looks absolutly adorable in that outfit :cloud9:

I couldnt resist showing off this picture too, I ADORE it!! :cloud9:
The strawberry hat is toooooo cute for words!!
https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj150/2Donna1/SDC10948.jpg


----------



## lou1979

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/Nov4thDuedate8.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/S7004030.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/19thoct9.jpg

and the most recent at 7 weeks old..
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/16thnov3.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/16thnov12.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/12thnov3.jpg


----------



## nkbapbt

Awe!!


----------



## grumpymoo

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!O:)


----------



## DonnaBallona

Lou1979, Baby Bryce is absolutly GORGEOUS!!

I was going to quote your post and say that the first picture was sooooo cute, but then I saw the rest of them and then couldnt decide which was the cutest!!! He is just so yummy! xx


----------



## embojet

DonnaBallona said:


> Lou1979, Baby Bryce is absolutly GORGEOUS!!
> 
> I was going to quote your post and say that the first picture was sooooo cute, but then I saw the rest of them and then couldnt decide which was the cutest!!! He is just so yummy! xx

You're right Bryce is gorgeous! PS I love Brooke's hat too!


----------



## Foogirl

embojet said:


> You're right Bryce is gorgeous! PS I love Brooke's hat too!

Took the words right out of my mouth.

Our babies are all just so gorgeous. Best lookin babies in the room I reckon! :thumbup:


----------



## Dona

Foogirl said:


> embojet said:
> 
> 
> You're right Bryce is gorgeous! PS I love Brooke's hat too!
> 
> Took the words right out of my mouth.
> 
> Our babies are all just so gorgeous. Best lookin babies in the room I reckon! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree with you on that one!


----------



## embojet

Finally using a computer that works so here are a few recent ones of Molly!


----------



## lou1979

Awwwwwwww thankyou ladies!!!

to me hes just perfect (i thought i was being biased hehe) and your right we ALL have amazing little ones and i for one as im sure you all do , feel so so proud to be his mummy x


----------



## bumpsmum

aww cant get over how cute these wee ones are, here are a few of matty man, please excuse quality as most from my phone. The last one crack's me up no end as I had literaaly just moved the cot bumper onto the back wall to stop him getting stuck when wriggling :dohh: x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00137-20091031-1810.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG00118-20091017-1052.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG00144-20091119-1201.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG00145-20091119-1201.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG00146-20091120-1159.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 39


----------



## mummysangels

awww cuties! x


----------



## DonnaBallona

lol our babies ARE the cutest in the room :thumbup:

Bumpsmum, that last picture is so funny-he's got you sussed!!

and embojet, Molly has grown sooooooooo much!!! her eyes are still so huge and blue,too!! :cloud9:


----------



## embojet

Awww Matthew looks gorgeous! Looks like he loves his jumperoo!


----------



## bumpsmum

aww thanks girls, I agree Molly has not changed a bit those big blues could melt ice

yeah Matthew has us well sused all he has done all day/night is want up so he can roll out our arms n slide down onto the floor to stand and bang the sofa - how quick they grow xxxx


----------



## Foogirl

bumpsmum said:


> aww cant get over how cute these wee ones are, here are a few of matty man, please excuse quality as most from my phone. The last one crack's me up no end as I had literaaly just moved the cot bumper onto the back wall to stop him getting stuck when wriggling :dohh: x

Brilliant! He looks gorgeous.

I'm also glad to see I'm not the only one for whom under the cot is a dumping ground!


----------



## AP

Sorry for using some of these from my journal!

https://i3.bebo.com/049a/12/large/2009/11/09/21/6180163721a11839897378l.jpg

https://i3.bebo.com/049a/4/large/2009/11/08/15/6180163721a11833760378l.jpg
https://i3.bebo.com/052a/3/large/2009/11/08/13/6180163721a11833372307l.jpg


----------



## embojet

Aweww Alex is beautiful!


----------



## CazH

Here are a couple of freddy taken on Sat. i am just so proud of him! Cannot believe he is nearly one!
https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/suoerfred.jpg
https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/g.jpg
https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/fg.jpg


----------



## embojet

Freddy looks so handsome!


----------



## grumpymoo

They are all absolutely gorgeous!!! These babies are so special.

By the way, this is my favorite thread and it always cheers me up, more pics please!:happydance:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Sleeping like the proverbial ..........

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1020852.jpg


----------



## bumpsmum

just came across these and thought they belonged here. The big socks and baggy legs now seem funny (not so much at time, its when you see pics like this you appreciate how much they come on) x
 



Attached Files:







DSC00317.JPG
File size: 26 KB
Views: 40









DSC00318.JPG
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 46









DSC00319.JPG
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## embojet

Awwww. You're right, looking back you see it completely different. Look at his little legs, so cute!


----------



## princess_bump

aww what beautiful little ones :cloud9: such a lovely thread to see how much they've grown :cloud9: xx


----------



## lottie7

Gorgeous pictures girls. You should all be really proud of your little ones.

xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

*BUMP!!*

Just wanted to show off my gorgeous little Monkeybums teeth. . . 

https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj150/2Donna1/SDC11073.jpg

she has cut 7 in just over 3 weeks!!! :shrug:


----------



## Dona

DonnaBallona said:


> *BUMP!!*
> 
> Just wanted to show off my gorgeous little Monkeybums teeth. . .
> 
> https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj150/2Donna1/SDC11073.jpg
> 
> she has cut 7 in just over 3 weeks!!! :shrug:

OMG - 7 in three weeks! She's amazing!


----------



## bumpsmum

awww hoiw cute she's growing so fast :cloud9: we have 4 teeth here but so far not been able to snap them in a pic but ill keep trying xx


----------



## embojet

Awww bless her! She has grown up so much, what a lovely toothy smile!


----------



## premmiemum123

Gorgeous picture of Brooke, 7 teeth wow. Do you ever look at your LOs and wonder where your teeny weeny baby has gone...x


----------



## AP

Alex is smilng all the time now!

https://i3.bebo.com/052a/11/large/2009/12/06/13/6180163721a11941632755l.jpg


----------



## bumpsmum

oh WOW look how much Alex has grown and all that hair - she's a wee stunner xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

ohhhhhhh she is CUTE!!


----------



## grumpymoo

Awwwww Brooke and Alex's pics are so cute, lovely smiles!:happydance:

7 teeth Brooke, oh my goodness!!!!


----------



## Foogirl

Abby having some tummy time.

https://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/09-12-07e.jpghttps://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/09-12-07f.jpghttps://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/original_foogirl/09-12-07g.jpg


----------



## 3 girlies

they are all so gorgeous xx


----------



## lou1979

heres my wee man Bryce 10 weeks old, (5 corrected)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/S7004446.jpg


----------



## AP

wow check all that hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## premmiemum123

My little girl...x
 



Attached Files:







122_2294.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lou1979

They are all stunning!!!!

Bryce had his first hair cut at 6 weeks lol


----------



## bumpsmum

WOW Bryce and Emily have come on so much cant get over the difference xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Just had to share this, excuse the nudy bits, Dona and I were talking about who Matthew looks more like, this says it all.............. x
 



Attached Files:







DSC00517a.JPG
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 63


----------



## Foogirl

bumpsmum said:


> Just had to share this, excuse the nudy bits, Dona and I were talking about who Matthew looks more like, this says it all.............. x

:rofl: no need for a DNA test on that one.


----------



## nkbapbt

Wow they are ALL so beautiful and perfect!!!!

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs060.snc3/14740_201333691637_523391637_3524628_2147403_n.jpg

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs060.snc3/14740_201333726637_523391637_3524634_7529813_n.jpg

Lakai's first playdate...

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs080.snc3/14740_198696246637_523391637_3514108_44948_n.jpg

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs080.snc3/14740_198696411637_523391637_3514135_3755269_n.jpg


----------



## Foogirl

Lakai has such a grown up looking face for a wee boy. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## premmiemum123

What a cutie...I bet you don't know where the time has gone, he is so grown up now...a far cry from your wee 24 weeker...x


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Lovely babies ladies, they are all so wonderful!

Here is my little Christina, the love of my life

https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/PC140089.jpg
https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/DSC_0002.jpg
https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/DSC_0025.jpg
https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/DSC_0033.jpg


----------



## AP

OMG she is beeeeeeautiful!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## Foogirl

She is gorgeous. I love her dress in the second picture, where did you get it?


----------



## sarah0108

they are all so beautiful!! =D x


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Foogirl said:


> She is gorgeous. I love her dress in the second picture, where did you get it?

Thank you!! Its from baby Gap x


----------



## bumpsmum

found a few oddball ones I thought Id share....

First one was taken right after granny's dog gave him a big kiss before anyone could stop here! As you can see Matthew was less than impressed.....
 



Attached Files:







DSC00772a.JPG
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 12









DSC00797a.JPG
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:cloud9: all of these pictures are absolutely gorgeous!!!! :cloud9:

Heres Alex 4lb 11oz

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/IMG_0691.jpg

heres alex at new year

https://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae65/Alexpics10/axImage7.png


----------



## Foogirl

Alex is so sweet! I love the way the mittens are massive on him - and I'll bet they were the smallest size!

Matthew is looking gorgeous as ever.:thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Foogirl said:


> Alex is so sweet! I love the way the mittens are massive on him - and I'll bet they were the smallest size!

they were mothercare up to 5lb :rofl:


----------



## Dona

I still think Matthew is like you! Gayle, Abbey is a wee stunner. All the other babies are cute too. I love this thread. I'll post some new ones soon xx


----------



## Dona

Heres a few of Archie.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2640.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2645.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2651.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2652.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4









photo.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lou1979

Awwwwww so so cute ladies...

heres Bryce today at 16 weeks old 11 corrected

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/S7004779.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/S7004794.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/S7004778.jpg


----------



## purpledahlia

Lovely thread!!


----------



## AP

Alex is a lot bigger now, for now we are guessing around 12lb!

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs200.snc3/20748_257591754317_514829317_3111645_420983_n.jpg


----------



## Kbee

Beautiful thread ladies :kiss:

This is Billy at 4lb 12............and then not so little xx
 



Attached Files:







Image0010.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4









Image0019.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









Image0053.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Anna Barry

Awwwwwwwwwwwww i could look at all these baby pics all day!!!!!! They are all gorgeous.:happydance:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

This thread makes me extremely broody :D.

We really do have some of the most stunningest preemies ive ever seen, and to see them from when they we're small and when their really big is an achievement :)..Well done ladies:thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

I've had three preemies. but here is our latest baby. Jack. He was born at 33weeks. Due to PPROM, PTL, and Gestational Diabetes.
He was 6lbs at birth...HUGE due to GD.lol

He's now 17lbs at 6months old.:)
 



Attached Files:







boys3.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 134









NICU3.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 135









Copy of Daddy n jack.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 135


----------



## Marleysgirl

Because Andrew's now 5 months actual, I have a thing about not dressing him in "baby" clothes ... even though that's mainly what fits him still!

Here's today's big boy outfit:-

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/P1020965.jpg


----------



## Foogirl

Awwwww! So sweet!


----------



## Anna Barry

Hi all,

A few more of Neave, she seems to be changing all the time, she is now permanently on high flow and is in a hit cot, she is now 4lb 2!!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo041.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 21









Photo052.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 10









Photo054.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 15









Photo057.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## embojet

Awww Neave is sooo sweet, and I love Andrews outfit:thumbup:


----------



## AP

Andrew looks huge, but i think that photo must be decieving us! xxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

sb22 said:


> Andrew looks huge, but i think that photo must be decieving us! xxx

He *is* starting to fill his moses basket, arms reach both sides, and there's only just room for some toys at the top. Goodness knows how larger babies are meant to fit, I guess they're probably swaddled and don't need the spreading space! He sleeps in his cot overnight now, so he has more room.

He was still only half the size of the 7wk-old who was before us at the HV clinic this morning.


----------



## Dona

Neave is just adorable. She is coming along just fine and dandy. 

There is no mistaking that Andrew is going to be a BIG boy LOL!


----------



## AP

Marleys girl funny you should say that, me and OH never had Alex in her Moses basket as she hated it when she got home. But we started to put her back in last week, and there was no more room for anything at the top! we got really sad :( realising we're starting to miss the teeney baby that we had!


----------



## bumpsmum

all the new pics are gorgeous, what a lovely bunch of cuties we have :happydance:

Was uploading some pics to computer and realised I never shared some proffesional ones we got done several months ago. Quality not great im afraid as I have taken a photo of a photo :blush: but was really chuffed with them xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00843a.JPG
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 2









DSC00845a.JPG
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2









DSC00847.JPG
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CazH

My photies seem to have dissapeared in this link so added some new ones, the pro ones were taken in November and the others are from Freddys 1st Birthday party, I am so proud of him!

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/clear%20photography/v.jpg
https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/clear%20photography/fg.jpg
https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/freddy/18742_269419083311_620008311_449355.jpg
https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/freddy/18742_269418898311_620008311_449353.jpg


----------



## bumpsmum

ohh and here ia a wee clip of Matthew and a friend sleding a few days before xmas :flower:

https://s740.photobucket.com/albums/xx44/gillianmiller/?action=view&current=MOV00735.flv


----------



## Foogirl

bumpsmum said:


> ohh and here ia a wee clip of Matthew and a friend sleding a few days before xmas :flower:
> 
> https://s740.photobucket.com/albums/xx44/gillianmiller/?action=view&current=MOV00735.flv

Love it! They always look so sweet in those snow suits.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

here's a new one of little Christina :flower:

https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/Chrissie.jpg

*And here she is with Granma*

https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/artistic2.jpg


----------



## k4tie

Aww boootiful :D


----------



## seekingbaby#1

Omg, baby christina is beautiful, look at those eyes


----------



## Foogirl

Christina is lovely. Loving the hair!


----------



## purpledaisy2

Christina is such a cutie :flower:


----------



## Anna Barry

Aww these babies are sooooooooooooooooooo cute, Neave seems to be changing daily here's a few more of Neave, now 10 weeks old.x:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Photo077.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









Photo079.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1









Photo083.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0









Photo087.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Foogirl

Beautiful.


----------



## nkbapbt

Some updated Lakai pics...

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs134.snc3/18168_281804446637_523391637_3868112_4992750_n.jpg

His first playdate with a GIRL! LOL

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs154.snc3/18168_281819616637_523391637_3868162_4051409_n.jpg

After his first, second and sixth kiss from said girl...

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs134.snc3/18168_281826376637_523391637_3868208_612014_n.jpg

Bath time at Grandma's in her sink...

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs134.snc3/18168_281840881637_523391637_3868345_3858331_n.jpg

The end. 

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs154.snc3/18168_281844461637_523391637_3868376_2126093_n.jpg


----------



## Laura2919

https://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo91/Laura1049/044-1.jpg

Jaycee in NNU 

https://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo91/Laura1049/022-1.jpg

Chloe in NNU 

https://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo91/Laura1049/5980_152343712597_804227597_3479072.jpg
Jaycee left Chloe right at 8 months 

https://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo91/Laura1049/002-3.jpg

Just before their first birthday 

https://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo91/Laura1049/098-1.jpg

The twins when they had sepia photos done in december lol 


Sorry there is a few  xx


----------



## bumpsmum

ooohhhhh Christina is absolutely gorgeous those big eyes draw you right in and such a lovely hair colour, gonna be heartbreaker that one Flux.......

Neave just gets more stunning with each pic she has really come on, esp love your avatar pic looks like she's thinking 'you looking at me!' 

And Lakai...........................what can I say wee man your gonna be worth a watching! just over a year old and already smooching the girls. Think your boy is gonna have a few valentines this year Nic (and only 1 will be from mummy) xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Laura your girls are sooooo cute I can hardly tell them apart there gorgeous big eyes are the exact same x


----------



## nkbapbt

Laura your girls are sooo precious and beautiful!

Bumpsmum - The funny thing? Lakai had no interested in being kissed or hugged by Nevaeh his playdate girlfriend LOL! 

He kept putting his hands up like eww!


----------



## Foogirl

Laura, your girls are so gorgeous!


----------



## Laura2919

Thank You. 

They are just starting to walk and I have two pictures of them on the wardrobe in the bedroom of when they were in NNU and I cant believe how they have changed. 

All the bubbas are soo gorgeous.. Special little people  xxx


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Such gorgeous, gorgeous babies... All of them! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

it was Sydnee's due date yesterday, she weighs 6lb 1oz now & is doing really well :)


https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/013-2.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/018-4.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/029-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/036-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/023-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/030-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/033.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/028-2.jpg


----------



## bumpsmum

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Sydnee is so gorgeous those wee tiny feet as so cute x


----------



## Laura2919

Aww Sydnee is a cutie pie  xx


----------



## 3 girlies

thankyou, she is doing so well, a few feeding issues that we are struggling with but she is gaining weight nicely so thats good. She has just started smiling which is great but its mainly at her daddy :growlmad: so i need to work on that :rofl: I'd like a mummys girl after having 2 daddys girls already, its not working so far though!!

all the babies in this section are so amazing, all with a story to tell which is always so inspiring to hear. They are so tiny but feisty too :)


----------



## nkbapbt

Sydnee is so beautiful! I love the little feet pic!


----------



## laurietate25

.......................


----------



## premmiemum123

Wow, just read the new updates to this thread. The babies are gorgeous...how lucky you are...glad they are all doing well...love the piccies...big congratulations! x


----------



## DonnaBallona

My gorgeous one year old daughter!! This is her excited face. . . . 

EDIT: ohhhhhhhh it wont let me add it :-(


----------



## Laura2919

Oh was looking forward to seeing pics lol


----------

